# Chandler Impresses Paxson



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*Coincidentally, Paxson said these words as Tyson Chandler worked out 30 feet away, performing rehabilitative exercises for his back. Chandler has been a regular this month at the Berto Center, strengthening his back and going through drills with coach Scott Skiles.

"That's huge," Paxson said. "What it tells me is Tyson is saying to himself, 'I've got miles to go. And this is the only way it's going to happen.' You respect guys when they show you that. As time goes on, everybody will show us what they're doing and where their commitment lies."

Even so, if the Bulls draft Okafor, Chandler is expected to be dangled in trade talks.*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...4bulls,1,7494390.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Contrary to earlier reports, it seems Tyson has made a commitment to turning things around for himself. Johnson describes Chandler as "a regular" at the Berto Center this month. I think Tyson really wants to remain a Chicago Bull. And for that to happen, I think he knows he's got a very small window of opportunity to convince Paxson and Skiles that they'd be wise not to trade him. That window may close as early as Draft Day in June. I also suspect that Reinsdorf's recent meeting with Curry stung Chandler's ego a bit. Once considered a near untouchable and a cornerstone of the Bulls future along with Curry, he hasn't received the same attention that Eddy got from the Bulls owner. I can imagine that something like that might make TC feel "expendable."

Maybe Tyson's maturing a bit. Maybe he's starting to realize that everything Skiles has been preaching about commitment and conditioning is truly important and necessary. Maybe this fall we'll watch the Tyson Chandler everybody's seen glympses of over the past few years when he was healthy. He's a solid double/double guy and an intimidating defensive force in the post when he's able to perform. He hasn't got much time left to prove to management that he can regain that mantle of untouchable cornerstone. He may only be 21 years old, but in terms of the organization's success, time is running out, and so it is for Chandler as well.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Come opening Tip-off for the 2004-05 Season, do you think Chandler will be on the Bulls roster?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

If this continues, I suspect that Paxon will draft Deng over Okafur if given the opportunity.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yes, along with Luol Deng :yes:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

He will earn about $60M bucks if he can get his back healthy this summer and add some bulk. He should be motivated.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> He will earn about $60M bucks if he can get his back healthy this summer and add some bulk. He should be motivated.


That'd do it for me. I'd even give up cheeseburgers and beer for $60,000,000.00


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> He will earn about $60M bucks if he can get his back healthy this summer and add some bulk. He should be motivated.


You would think that the reasoning is obvious but it's a shame that our Mr. Cornerstone Curry can't see the whole picture. It has been a month since the end of the season but we haven't heard anything from Crawford or Curry. I guess that these guys think they're above the team, and therefore, the rules don't apply to them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If chandler continues to improve it will benefit him and the team both. If we draft Okafor, either chandler or okafor can be traded. It is important that Tyson show his work ethic, now if he wants to stay with the Bulls. It's all good either way you look at it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Of course if I were going to trade a guy, these are the types of things I would be saying to the media so as to drive back up his market value...:no:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> You would think that the reasoning is obvious but it's a shame that our Mr. Cornerstone Curry can't see the whole picture. It has been a month since the end of the season but we haven't heard anything from Crawford or Curry. I guess that these guys think they're above the team, and therefore, the rules don't apply to them.


Crawford probably doesn't even think he's ON the team. Forget about being above it.

And remember this when you're thinking about bashing Curry...It was Chandler, not Curry, who decided to use his all-star break for a vacation instead of working with Skiles over that time trying to get better.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Crawford probably doesn't even think he's ON the team. Forget about being above it.
> ...


Ugh...

Last time I check, we're in May, not in January. The season is over and Mr. Fatass hasn't shown any dedication to this team. Are we going to wait for Curry until the All-Stars break again? He promised to bust his *** over the Berto Center in the day and work with Grover at night. So far, I haven't heard anything from Curry.

As for Crawford, he's still the Bulls's property until he signs a different contract with another team. How well do you think this will fare to other GMs when Crawford doesn't show any dedication toward the framework of teamwork? So far, he has been a ballhog and a crybaby. He hasn't done anything to erase this label. Crawford thinks he's GOD but he won't get anything more than the MLE from other franchise.

Basketball is a team sports played by five grown men on the basketball floor. We will continue to suck until these babies grow up and play like a team.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I suppose Crawford might want to distance himself from the Bulls, but he should be at Hoops the Gym or maybe at the Sonics gym 10 hours a day x 7 days a week. And getting KC Johnson to write stories about how dedicated he is. 

Curry not being at the gym everyday just boggles the mind when considering the type of contract he could set himself up for.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> I suppose Crawford might want to distance himself from the Bulls, but he should be at Hoops the Gym or maybe at the Sonics gym 10 hours a day x 7 days a week. And getting KC Johnson to write stories about how dedicated he is.
> 
> Curry not being at the gym everyday just boggles the mind when considering the type of contract he could set himself up for.


yeah, and the fact that he is a local guy tells me that he isn't far away from the gym, unless he is off being lazy elsewhere. he really needs to be showing up at the berto center.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

im not upset over Jamal not being at the Berto...even though he didnt work out much last year at the berto (yes he was 2nd in attendence but he was frequently in Seattle) he still came into camp in shape and had a real solid season. 

Curry on the other hand, curry has no excuses. He is just being his lazy self. Norm Van Lier was right on when he said that Curry doesnt love basketball. If curry loved basketball he would respect the game and respect the gift he had more instead of just taking the easy way out and doing just enough to get by.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Curry will get a max deal from someone next year regardless...

We all know he could show up again in January and still average 15 and 5 and show some signs of D and he'll still be wanted, him showing up at Berto now, tomorrow, or next week won't change that.

JC doesn't want to be a Bull that's obvious, so if he distances himself, good, he needs to find a better situation for himself and Chicago is not it.

Thanks for the memories JC.

I think it will be funny if we don't get a top 3 pick and can't draft Jesus Okafor or Dios Deng and then see the reaction around here since we won't have a savior next season, not that we will anyway, but still...


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Tyson showed glimpse of sheer dominance at the beginning of last season. If he was healthy he could really be a monster on the board and defensive end. I still think that there is too much potential in Chandler to give up. I just don't see Okafor becoming more than a "solid" player in the NBA.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls fans have just lost all sense of focus when it comes to nba offseasons now . :laugh: 

Its May not July and its contract time for Chandler and Curry so I dont doubt they will be in great shape come October .

AS for Jamal I dont think he wants to return to the Bulls but I think he said he was gonna return to Chicago the 1st of June and workout here until the FA signing period .

Im not too worried about what players and Gm's say and do now Im mor concerned about where they will be abd what they will be doing when the dog days hit come July,August and September.

Wasnt Chandler the first to show up last year ?Didnt he openly criticize his teammates in the paper and then leave for LA with a shooting coach and not return ?And when he did he wanst bigger and shot was WORSE ?


Wake me in September .  I hope these silly writers dont become workout watchers all summer long .


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Bulls fans have just lost all sense of focus when it comes to nba offseasons now . :laugh:


I think it's the Bulls players that have lost all sense of focus. Before the Bulls won their first championships, the entire roster was in the gym busting their butts all summer.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

paraphrasing Kevin Garnett, gazing at his MVP trophy during the news conference: "This is why you work hard all summer"

But KG always was a hard worker from day 1 who understood what it takes. Thats pretty rare


Chandler show looked good for about a week this past season though.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

You dont have to be at the Berto to get better at basketball 

Player, Team 1st 2nd 3rd Pts 
Zach Randolph, Portland 59 21 21 379 
Carlos Boozer, Cleveland 12 30 16 166 
James Posey, Memphis 17 14 10 137 
Andrei Kirilenko, Utah 11 12 10 101 
Michael Redd, Milwaukee 9 12 14 95 
Lamar Odom, Miami 1 8 2 31 
Jamaal Magloire, New Orleans 3 3 2 21 
Samuel Dalembert, Phi. 3 2 4 25 
Joe Johnson, Phoenix 1 4 3 20 
Brian Cardinal, Golden State 1 3 4 18 
Rafer Alston, Miami 2 1 3 16 
Mark Blount, Boston 0 3 1 10 
Carlos Arroyo, Utah 0 1 5 8 
Quentin Richardson, Clippers 1 1 0 8 
Ronald Murray, Seattle 0 1 4 7 
Ron Artest, Indiana 1 0 2 7 
Yao Ming, Houston 0 1 4 7 
Erick Dampier,Golden State 0 1 2 5 
Richard Jefferson, New Jersey 0 0 4 4 
Corey Maggette, L.A. Clippers 0 1 0 3 
Mike Dunleavy, Golden State 0 1 0 3 
Manu Ginobili, San Antonio 0 1 0 3 
Tayshaun Prince, Detroit 0 0 2 2 
Jason Williams, Memphis 0 0 1 1 
Stephen Jackson, Atlanta 0 0 1 1 
Pau Gasol, Memphis 0 0 1 1 
Marcus Camby, Denver 0 0 1 1 
Desmond Mason, Milwaukee 0 0 1 1 
Kenny Thomas, Philadelphia 0 0 1 1 
Raja Bell, Utah 0 0 1 1 
Nenê, Denver 0 0 1 1 



Those are all the players that got votes for MIP award this season .Were any of them at the Berto last year ? :laugh: 

Before the Bulls first championship you didnt hear a word about who wasnt there working out in MAY,June or even July .

The dedication we want these guys to have should not be about them showing up at the Berto.It should be about them doing what needs to be done at the Berto,in Italy,France germany or the bahamas .


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> Ugh...
> ...


Excellent post. And the other ones too. As an outsider, I am just astounded by some of the Bulls fans defending Curry when he is just one lazy bum. They really are in total denial. With his attitude, Curry is a bust for being such a high pick. The Bulls should get what they can for that sloth right now. Chandler is a different story, all he can do is put in the effort and try and get better. If he doesn't recover fully, it will never be seen as a bad pick by the Bulls, just damn unlucky.

Curry on the other hand


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> That'd do it for me. I'd even give up cheeseburgers and beer for $60,000,000.00


I'd dress up as Little Bo Peep for 60 large 

Often 

See.. there is little bit of the whore in all of us


----------



## vince19 (Jan 24, 2004)

Why would Pax want to trade Chandler for more 'Pax and Skiles' type of players, when Curry is not that type. Curry is a heck of a player and will do a great job for a team where he is not the cornerstone. Curry should not be a cornerstone of a franchise. He simply doesn't have the heart, the will, and the commitment of a cornerstone. I was a huge supporter of Curry until I heard that Chandler was showing up more than him. No one told Chandler that he was going to play a huge part in the team. If Reinsford had a meeting with me and told me that the franchise's success depended on me, I would be in the Berto more than any other player. Curry doesn't care about winning. Curry cares about money and scoring. He knows he will get his money no matter what or from whoever. On the other hand Chandler loves basketball and knows what it takes. I'm not saying trade Curry...I just don't think he should be a cornerstone of this franchise because all that will hapen is the fans will be let down over and over. I don't see a reason to trade Chandler when he is the only one acting like a true cornerstone, even though he may not be one anymore.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd dress up as Little Bo Peep for 60 large
> ...


Please don't.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

First off.....

FJ, I really didn't need that visual.

Secondly, anyone expecting Crawford to be working out at the Berto is sadly dillusional. Anyone mad at Crawford for not doing so until training camp starts is completely unreasonable.

The Bulls and John Paxson had the ability to insure his participation att he Berto and Chose not to. They told him - "Jamal, go find out what you are worth from other teams in the league. then, we'll get back to you about whether we want you or not."

This is Jamal's summer to be selfish. Unfortunately, Jamal's on the verge of becoming the kind of player that would greatly benefit this team, but he will be too busy doing what the BULLS told him to do. Finding out his value.


Curry is the one everyone should be angry at. Get your fat, lazy arse in working out somewhere. Curry should be working on every facet of his weak arse game. Other than the streaky baby hook, he's got nothing. No heart, no rebounding, no defense, weak offense....wait, this guy is our saviour? Oh Lord, please let me come back as a 7 footer.


Go Bulls!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

While this might prove fatal for our franchise, Paxon needs to look what the market holds for Curry if Curry doesn't show up at the Berto Center next week. At this point, nobody on this franchise should be untouchable. The label untouchable is only reserved for franchise player. This team doesn't have one.

I don't know where we're going to find our savior but it won't be through FA. This leaves only the draft. I hope that Paxon is doing his best scouting because he needs to net a superstar with this pick. I don't care if it's another pf because a franchise player will mold others around him.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> That'd do it for me. I'd even give up cheeseburgers and beer for $60,000,000.00


But we don't want Chandler to give up cheeseburgers and beer, since he needs to get bigger. As long as he doesn't become Vin Baker, that's fine. As for Eddy, that's another story.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Hmmm. Chandler is precisely the type of player that will blow up on another team. Young, good defensively with high effort, somewhat challenged offensively. Like Miller and Artest.

You add Chandler to the right mix of teammates (and provided he's healthy) he will explode. With Miller the biggest issue was conditioning b/c he was a slob w/ the Bulls. Artest had those mental issues. Chandler has the back issues. You trade this guy and he could haunt us for years. JMO.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Hmmm. Chandler is precisely the type of player that will blow up on another team. Young, good defensively with high effort, somewhat challenged offensively. Like Miller and Artest.
> 
> You add Chandler to the right mix of teammates (and provided he's healthy) he will explode. With Miller the biggest issue was conditioning b/c he was a slob w/ the Bulls. Artest had those mental issues. Chandler has the back issues. You trade this guy and he could haunt us for years. JMO.


For the record and for the many times I have pointed this out ( and one more time with feeling ) .. Brad Miller came into camp in his first year with the Bulls as he was a free agent and he was advised by his agent not to play pick up and work out over the summer .. if he risked injury and risked injury

That's why he was labelled a slug at the time, superdave 

As it was .. he maximised his value at the time such that other teams were talking about the reluctance to pay "Brad Miller money"

M'Man Brad broke his hand and was out until January and came back a very solid player after we had been suffering with Michael Ruffin as our Center .. which prompted Tim Floyd to suggest he was the best natural Center we had here in " a considerable period of time " ( assume since Bill Cartwright ) 

Brad had his doubters and had to prove himself in the league when a lot of people thought he was a fluke -- a joke

Two allstar appearances later .... as a Top 5 Center in the league...

I still cry about the Jalen Rose trade...

Brad Miller and Ron Artest

 

If we don't learn the lesson now we never will


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

brad miller would have never stayed here. He left Indiana they are a good team and he's from there.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mr.ankle20</b>!
> brad miller would have never stayed here. He left Indiana they are a good team and he's from there.


Money talks

He left his beloved Indiana for money because the Pacers only wanted to pay $5.5M for a Center

That's why they acquired Scott Pollard and Jeff Foster is their man in the middle 

Makes sense huh ?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

You do, of course, realize an article like this is probably one of two things, or both.

First, it is lip service from Pax to other teams telling them how much Tyson is working. Basically, trying to drive up his value if there is a trade in the works. 

Second, it is used as a motivational and relaxing factor to Tyson. If you keep Tyson comfortable with the tradewinds swirling, he is more apt to continue his hard work.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> You do, of course, realize an article like this is probably one of two things, or both.
> 
> First, it is lip service from Pax to other teams telling them how much Tyson is working. Basically, trying to drive up his value if there is a trade in the works.


When I saw the title of the thread, the first thing I thought was that Pax is probably saying good things to drive up his trade value. But then Pax said something about Tyson realizing that he has many miles to go before he is a good player. Not exactly a ringing endorsement if you ask me.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm not too worried about Curry personally. It is still early and the article said he is suppossed to come into the Berto beginning next month. Hell, he may be doing training with Tim Grover at Hoops right now for all we know.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I'm not too worried about Curry personally. It is still early and the article said he is suppossed to come into the Berto beginning next month. Hell, he may be doing training with Tim Grover at Hoops right now for all we know.


you are right ace people are placing way too much time and energy in on curry being at the berto ...he could be anywhere and could be doing the right things , its not right to assume he is loafing without any proof.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I'm not too worried about Curry personally. It is still early and the article said he is suppossed to come into the Berto beginning next month. Hell, he may be doing training with Tim Grover at Hoops right now for all we know.


I'm not worried about him either, and you know what, he's not worried about it.

He'll get a max contract offer from someone regardless of what happens this next season.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

He's not going to get a max deal if he comes out and sucks ***.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> He's not going to get a max deal if he comes out and sucks ***.


Mike, Riley, West, and Cuban will be all over Curry this offseason, you can bank on that.

Despite Eddy's underachieving so far, there aren't many Eddy Curry's walking around and the league knows that.

He's a top 5 center even if he doesn't show up until January, it might be the best for him to get away from home, and into a system like Riles or West, and he'd blow up beyond belief.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> He's not going to get a max deal if he comes out and sucks ***.


he better work or he could become michael olowokandi number 2


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> he better work or he could become michael olowokandi number 2


Kandi-Man has never put up Curry type #s...and that's with Curry not showing up until January...

So I think that's a bad comparison.

I think we knock Curry way too much, I know we have reason to yes, but he could have another ho hum 15-7 year like he did this year, and still get a max contract offer from someone.

He'll probably go up 18-7, every year in the league his stats have increased, I don't see why they wouldn't again.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Kandi-Man has never put up Curry type #s...and that's with Curry not showing up until January...
> ...


Right. Even if Eddy's numbers are hollow, those numbers keep going up. If he ever can learn how to score in the fourth quarter, he'll have a great career even if he never learns to rebound.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Mike, Riley, West, and Cuban will be all over Curry this offseason, you can bank on that.
> ...


We have a salary cap in Basketball. And if you meant trading Eddy Curry now, Pax wont do it unless Dallas give us Nowitzki (Dallas wont do it). He wont trade Curry for overpayed and underachievers like Jamison or Walker. 
And Im sure Pax would rather have Curry than Gasol.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Here is the thing is there a more perfect combination to Curry than Chandler (when healthy). Maybe we're all overlooking this but if we get the #1 pick I'd deal it. If Curry continues to raise his numbers up in the point column like we all expect him to especially since high school big men take a couple years to "get it" then isn't Tyson "Rebounding & Defense" Chandler the perfect partner. He'll clean up the slack on the boards while guarding the other team's best post player. Keep Curry out of foul trouble, and Chandler away from the ball. Trade down and draft some swingmen to pair with Kirk, Curry, and Chandler. BINGO.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> Here is the thing is there a more perfect combination to Curry than Chandler (when healthy). Maybe we're all overlooking this but if we get the #1 pick I'd deal it. If Curry continues to raise his numbers up in the point column like we all expect him to especially since high school big men take a couple years to "get it" then isn't Tyson "Rebounding & Defense" Chandler the perfect partner. He'll clean up the slack on the boards while guarding the other team's best post player. Keep Curry out of foul trouble, and Chandler away from the ball. Trade down and draft some swingmen to pair with Kirk, Curry, and Chandler. BINGO.


I'm so confused... We all saw Bulls games in the last 3 years. What makes any of us think that Chandler and Curry complement each other? Most of their best games come with the other injured/on the bench/playing altogether horrible. The argument about Elton and Curry was that the paint would get too crowded. Tyson, last I checked, doesn't have an outside shot to stretch the defense for Eddy and on defense, neither posess the lateral speed to guard outside the paint. Hell, neither can really play defense within the paint either. So why do we think they're a good pair? Because Krause said so? Or because one plays something that resembles defense and lacks an offensive game while the other can score but can't play defense to save his life? I'm sorry, but that's not necessarily complementing each other - that's more of a supplementation of each other's holes. In the NBA you can't afford to have both your "stars" to have such obvious holes. Orlando traded Webber (prior to developing his outside shot) for this reason and I'm sure if we examine history we can bring up countless other examples.

I doubt we trade Tyson this summer simply because his value is so low. But eventually Tyson and Eddy will be split up and both will be better off because of it.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think Chandler & Curry are good compliments to each other as pf/c. Curry has a nice low post game and while not a great rebounder or defender can definitley put points on the board. While Chandler isn't an offensive monster but he can rebound and block/change shots effectively and isn't bad at working in the high post. I think when Chandler improves at working in the high post and generally adds some bulk he & Curry could be a force to be reckoned with, particularly if Curry gets in shape and starts to bring it night in and night out.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

My question is, who would be a better post player for Curry?

Okafor??

Does he have the 15 footer some of you are looking for?

No...

3 words...

Trade the pick...

2 more words..

Fill holes.

PF is not a hole.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Arenas I can't believe I am saying this but I also wonder about an Okafor/Curry duo. Not sure how well that work. We might be better off if we do get the #2 or the #3 pick and choose Deng. I know you would rather trade down further with Utah or Boston but for now lets focus on what we do agree with. That is that Okafor and Curry might not be a good idea. Might as well stay with Chandler and Curry together and fill SF hole.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Basghetti80</b>!
> Arenas I can't believe I am saying this but I also wonder about an Okafor/Curry duo. Not sure how well that work. We might be better off if we do get the #2 or the #3 pick and choose Deng. I know you would rather trade down further with Utah or Boston but for now lets focus on what we do agree with. That is that Okafor and Curry might not be a good idea. Might as well stay with Chandler and Curry together and fill SF hole.


Thats a good point basghetti. But we could also look at it like Okafor would be an automatic upgrade over AD too. I expect that Okafor and Curry would be better than AD & Curry but similar in some ways.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I don't think Curry and Chandler complement each other that good. Offensively, they together showed nothing other than potential to be good if it ever happens.

Defensively, putting them together on the floor is one big disaster. Nothing good to say about Curry's defense game, which speaks a volume. His rebound is a joke. Even Chandler is not so good on-ball-defender. His defensive brilliancy all comes from help-defense or help-block.

Unless they both together have monster offensive game night in night out, their liablity in defensive areas will hinder team's W/L column not so brightly.

Sooner or later We are going to decide which one to trade or to keep.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

I think an Okafor/Curry combo would be just as bad as our Curry/Chandler combo. In fact, if Pax does luck into Okafor and ultimately drafts him, a part of me wants to see him blow this team up. TMac is an FA in two years, and yes, I know we went down this route once but I think TMac might be interested this time around. The first time everyone told him to go to Chicago and I think he listens this time around. 

Let's move AD + Eddy for Walker, Howard, and their late first. We let Jamal walk (which is likely the case regardless), and we move Tyson and ERob (or JYD) for a mid-round pick and cap space. In FA we target Mark Blount or Dampier even (should he opt out).

Not a title contender, but should be better than our team this year. The following year we have cap space to target TMac (Redd might be a consolation prize that summer as well). With a core of Kirk, Okafor, and Howard, it would be the best team that TMac has ever been on since the Raptors.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lgtwins</b>!
> I don't think Curry and Chandler complement each other that good. Offensively, they together showed nothing other than potential to be good if it ever happens.
> 
> Defensively, putting them together on the floor is one big disaster. Nothing good to say about Curry's defense game, which speaks a volume. His rebound is a joke. Even Chandler is not so good on-ball-defender. His defensive brilliancy all comes from help-defense or help-block.
> ...


Welcome to the board. Interesting insight about Chandler's help defense. Never really took notice, but this must be why everyone thinks he's an extraordinary defender. I agree, his on-the-ball defense is lacking to say the least.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Well the thing is that name five centers that are better than Eddy Curry right now...

Here's the East for you...

Mark Blount(NO)
Brian Grant(NO)
Jason Collins(NO)
Nazr Mohammad(NO)
Steven Hunter/Drew Gooden/Andrew DeClercq(NO)
Samuel Dalembert(NO)
Etan Thomas/Brendan Haywood(NO)

Joel Pryzbila(NO)
Zyndrunas Ilgauskas(YES)
Ben Wallace(YES)
Jeff Foster(NO)
Dan Gadzuric(NO)
Jamaal Magloire(YES)
Chris Bosh/Jerome Moiso(NO)

I gave a couple which could be debated too. He legimately has the chance to dominate the position, but he just doesn't bring it every night. How many nights did he score 22 but bring down 3 boards? A lot right. Well if anybody can clean up the slack on the boards it's Tyson. And if Eddy ever learns to pass out of the post and command double teams guess who gets the easy dunks...Chandler. Chandler and Curry remind me of an actuall Sheed/Ben Wallace combo with the offense/defense opposition. 

Now with Okafor, I agree. I'm not sold on him completely and feel he may have trouble blocking shots in the NBA. However to his credit, he has gotten better and added facets to his game every single year at UCONN which I think some of us overlook. I've mentioned this several times but I think a player that would be the perfect complement to Curry would be Juwan Howard. He has that jumper to stretch the defense and is a good rebounder and defender. If we could send JYD and #32 for Howard and Reece Gaines I'd be happy. JYD's contract is 3 years shorter than Howard's and if Orlando is serious about getting Walker or Jamison from Dallas, Howard becomes useless especially with Gooden. Another good fit would be Troy Murphy from the same reason. He's got the jumper to stretch the defense and rebounded like a machine his rookie year. Of course this whole point becomes moot if we can get SOME WING PLAYERS WHO CAN SHOOT.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Y'know .. Elden Campbell was a free agent last year and Dallas, Memphis and Miami.. were not all over him 

Of course Eddy Curry is younger and has a bigger hyp.. I mean hope quotient 

These are sobering times.. we've gone from the Next Shaq and KG to the next Elden Campbell and Marcus Camby ( although I still see a Kenyonesque development potential in Tyson.. Camby is an easy and a lazy comparison )


----------

